# Idea for better blindfolds



## Pedro (Apr 16, 2012)

I've seen Stefan post this somewhere else, but couldn't find it here.

The idea is quite simple: just tape a sheet of paper to your blindfold. It will cover you vision down to your neck, so there's no need for the judge to hold a paper.

Video showing it:


----------



## AbstractAlg (Apr 16, 2012)

Wouldn't it be too distractive?
I would keep thinking on that paper instead of memoing cube.
If someone feels uncomfortable because another person is holding their hand if front of them, than ok. Also can be suitable for MBLD event.


----------



## Pedro (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't find it distracting.
And yeah, it's good specially for multi bld, because of the looooong solving time.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't really like it. I'd be too distracted by it while memoing.


----------



## Goosly (Apr 16, 2012)

You can use it if you like it, so the judge can just relax and watch. Just like holding your cube under the table


----------



## drewsopchak (Apr 18, 2012)

Good for Multi, might as well let somebody do the work of holding the paper for regbld.


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 18, 2012)

I was actually talking to Justin Harder about this last evening. Simple and effective, but optional =)


----------



## RNewms27 (Apr 18, 2012)

There was a multibld solve ( I think in Japan) he wore a frame on his shoulders to hold paper in front of him.


----------



## emolover (Apr 18, 2012)

RNewms27 said:


> There was a multibld solve ( I think in Japan) he wore a frame on his shoulders to hold paper in front of him.


 
Chester did this in his short-lived world record. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-y5xKA2zSQk


----------



## drewsopchak (Apr 18, 2012)

That's a music stand thingy. Look at it later in the video.


emolover said:


> Chester did this in his short-lived world record.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-y5xKA2zSQk


----------



## Cube Equation (Apr 18, 2012)

I read this the other day.


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 18, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> That's a music stand thingy. Look at it later in the video.


 Actually it's a harmonica holder with a large envelope taped to it.


----------



## Pedro (Apr 18, 2012)

Cube Equation said:


> I read this the other day.


 
Yeah, I saw that too. But I think having the paper on top of your head is better, because using Stefan's idea, you have to tilt your head down to see the cube (or hold it high), which can be quite bad, specially for multi bld.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 18, 2012)

Pedro said:


> using Stefan's idea, *you have to tilt your head down* to see the cube (or hold it high), which can be quite bad, specially for multi bld.


 
Well, you don't have to start with it on your head. I did it that way with single blind in mind, especially for fast people (for a short time I don't think it's bad, and you can keep your hands on the cube between memo and exec because you just need to tilt your head up instead of use your hands to pull a blindfold down). For long multi or big, you can have it on the table and put it on after memo.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 18, 2012)

Stefan said:


> Well, you don't have to start with it on your head. I did it that way with single blind in mind, especially for fast people (for a short time I don't think it's bad, and you can keep your hands on the cube between memo and exec because you just need to tilt your head up instead of use your hands to pull a blindfold down). For long multi or big, you can have it on the table and put it on after memo.


 
I often use Jim's harmonica-holder thingy for big BLD solves, and I do it this way - I leave it on the table until I'm finished memorizing. The harmonica holder allows the paper to be folded down, but I find that it's still in the way there, and it's much easier overall for me to just take the extra couple of seconds to put it over my head before I start solving.


----------



## drewsopchak (Apr 19, 2012)

JBCM627 said:


> Actually it's a harmonica holder with a large envelope taped to it.


 
Yeah that's what I meant!


----------



## Pedro (Apr 19, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> I often use Jim's harmonica-holder thingy for big BLD solves, and I do it this way - I leave it on the table until I'm finished memorizing. The harmonica holder allows the paper to be folded down, but I find that it's still in the way there, and it's much easier overall for me to just take the extra couple of seconds to put it over my head before I start solving.


 
I leave the blindfold on the table for multi bld, too.
My point is that this thing is practical for single bld, since donning the blindfold is not harder than a regular one (at least for me).

Have you tried my paper idea?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 19, 2012)

Pedro said:


> I leave the blindfold on the table for multi bld, too.
> My point is that this thing is practical for single bld, since donning the blindfold is not harder than a regular one (at least for me).
> 
> Have you tried my paper idea?


 
No, I have not tried it yet, but it does seem to make sense. It would of course be important for judges to understand what they need to look for to make sure cheating is not done (if the solver held the cube low enough, they might be able to peek under the paper; also the blindfold/paper assembly would have to be checked to be sure it's not doctored - otherwise you could construct a trick one of these; etc.). I would also think it might be viewed as terribly uncomfortable by some people, although I doubt it would bother me much. I suspect I'd be fine with it, but I'm not sure others would agree.


----------



## Pedro (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, I don't think it is ready to be proposed as "official", but I posted here more as a suggestion for us blders who want to help the poor judges 

I can only see something if I hold the cube on my belly (and I have a big nose...haha). So cheating would be quite easy to detect.


----------

